# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  احذرو الدردشة ومشاهدة الأفلام الخليعة عبر الإنترنت

## محمد يعقوب الاعظمي

*احذروا"الدردشة"ا  لسخيفة،ومشاهدة الأفلام الخليعة عبر الإنترت*
 
في العقود الأخيرةكثرت شبكات التواصل الإجتماعي،وازدا  دت المواقع والمنتديات للدردشةو للماقطع الفيدوية ،وتحسنت العلاقات العامة الإلكترونية عبر  "فيسبوك"(Facebook)  "واتساب" (whatsapp) "سكايب"(Skype)" "يوتيوب". (Youtube)"تويتر ")"انستغرام"(Instegram  ) " وما إلى ذلك من المواقع للدردشة والمشاهدة للمقاطع الفيدوية المتوفرة على تلك الشبكات المذكورة .
ففي دراسة حديثة شهدت تلك الشبكات ارتفاعا كبيرا في عدد الذين يستخدمون تلك البرامج لمتابعة الفيديووللمحادث  ة كتابة أوصوتية بالكاميرات وبدونها،فبلغ عددالذين يشغلون"فيسبوك"شه  ريا الى 1.55 مليار مستخدم كما يقدر هذا العدد يوميا الى 1مليار مستخدم. وفي الوقت نفسه اشتهر "واتساب" بين المستخدمين للنت ففي كل شهر يمتلك 900 مليون مستخدم،بينما عدد الذين يتابعون فيديو ارتفع إلى 8 مليار مستخدم.
 وفي الهند خاصة قد ارتفع مستوى مستخدمي تلك الشبكات الى حد أكبر فقدرت الأبحاث الدراسية أن "فيس بوك" يمتلك حالياً 130 مليون مستخدم من الهند وتأتي من ناحية الأرقام في المرتبة الثانية بعد الولايات المتحدة التي يملك "فيس بوك" فيها 190 مليون مستخدم. ومن المقدر نمو عدد المستخدمين ليصل إلى 270 مليون مستخدم بحلول عام 2019.
وقد أصدرت وكالة الأنباء (The Times of INDIA)  تقريرا عن الدراسة التي قامت بها شركة (تي اين ايس-TNS )أن الذين يستخدمون "فيس بوك"يتجاوز عددهم الى 51%وفي الوقت نفسه بلغ عدد مستخدمى "واتساب"الى 56%.وذلك لكونه الأكثر شهرة والأسهل استخداما.وفي دراسة حديثة اكتشف أن كلا من "واتساب" و"يوتيوب"يمتلكا  ن أكثر من 70 مليون مستخدم من الهنود الذين يشغلون "واتساب" كأكبر وسيلة للدردشة الفورية،وإرسال المقاطع الفيديوية،والصو  ر،كماهم  يتابعون"يوتيوب"ل  مشاهدة الأفلام والمقاطع الفيدوية.
ووفقا للتقريرات التي أصدرتها الهيئة الإدارية الهندية للإنترنت والهاتف المحمول((IAMAI  التابعة لشركة (     (KPMG"كي بي ايم جي "أن إجمالي المستخدمين للإنترنت قدتزايد الى عدد ضخم، فالجميع الذين يستخدمون النت قد يصل عددهم إلى ما يقرب 354 مليون مستخدم في يونيو عام 2015. كما اكتشفت الإدارة أن خلال الستة الأشهر من هذه السنة ارتفع عددهم الى نمو متزايد حيث زاد عدد المستخدمين فيها الى 52 مليون مستخدم بنسبة 17%.بينما قدرت الإدارة أن استخدام النت عبر الهواتف المحمولة (Android)  يشيع بسرعة مدهشة فقد تجاوز عدد مستخدمي النت عبر الهواتف الى 213 مليون مستخدم.كما يقدر أن هذا العدد يصل الى 314 مليون مستخدم بحلول عام 2017م.
ومن الخطير جدا أن هذا العدد الهائل من المستخدمين للنت أعمارهم تتراوح ما بين 18-الى 35 سنة عمر الشباب والفتوة وأكثرهم لا يستخدمون تلك الشبكات والمواقع للعمل والدراسة بل يستخدمون النت كألعوبة مسلية؛ يحلو لهم الدردشة والمكالمات الفيدوية ومشاهدة المقاطع والصور وارسالها الى الأصدقاء الآخرين.ومما زاد الطين بلة أن بعض الشبكات يوفر الغرف للدردشة (ChattingRoom)كما تيسرالأمر للدردشة والمكالمة مع نخبة من الأصدقاء معا بجعل مجموعة منهم (Group)عبر "واتساب" "وفيس بوك"فهذه المجموعة من الأصدقاء يجمع أناسا في مكان كما تقوم بالتفريق بين المرء وزوجه والأب وإبنه،والأخ وأخته بل يفرق الجميع من أسرته فهم يسكنون في مكان واحد مع أنهم لايتكلمون فيما بينهم الانادرا كلهم منهمكون مع أصدقائهم في مجموعاتهم ولا يبالون بالأسرة والأهل. فهؤلاء يضيعون أوقاتهم الثمينة دون جدوى،يسهرون الليالي ويشاهدون المسلسلات والمقاطع الفيدوية كما يقومون بالدردشة والمكالمة لساعات طويلة الى منتصف الليل- الى ثلثي الليل بل الى آخر الليل ؛ثم ينامون النهار.لا شغل لهم الا النت والدردشة. جلهم يرون الشبكات حينماينامون و عندما يستيقظون ففي كل حين يتسلمون الرسائل عبر"واتساب"وغيره  ا من الشبكات يسوقون السيارة فيقرؤون الرسائل المستلمة فيصطدمون ثم يموتون.يصلون في المساجد والهواتف ترن في حقاءبهم و  أكياسهم. يا تُرى !هل إنهم منهومون ؟أوأنهم مغبونون؟ فقد صدق ما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"نعمتان مغبون فيهما كثير من الناس الصحة والفراغ"[1].
والأمرلم يقف الى هذا الحد بل ربما يوسوس لهم الشيطان من الجنة والناس فيشاهدون ما يشاهدون من الأفلام الإباحية،والمسل  سلات اللاخلقية التي تنزع الأخلاق السامية السمحة،وتزرع مكانها العادات القبيحة السيئة فيعمهون ويضلون في دياجير الظلام الهالك فيجترؤن ويقترفون جرائم فاحشةلا قبل لهم بها،فيزنون بالطفلة التي لم تبلغ  من عمرها الى سبع سنوات تقريبابل ربما يبلغ بهم هوى نفوسهم الى الإتيان بالفاحشة مع بناتهم وأخواتهم وأمهاتهم بل....بل..مع الميت في القبور {أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل أولئك هم الغافلون}[2].
ومما يذيب القلب ألما ويفجرالعين دما ودمعا أن تلك الشبكات اتخذت لها فريسة من الصالحين البسطاء بل تعدى هذا الفيروس الخطير الى صفوف العلماء فالبعض منهم مسجون في تلك الشبكات اللا هية اللاغية التي افترشها الغرب لإصطياد هؤلاء العلماء ليزيلهم من كرامتهم ويسلب منهم خشيتهم وتقواهم فنجح الغرب في هدفهم المنشود،وجعل العلماء أسرى في سجنهم الممدود في أنحاء العالم فجاؤواليحققوا ما أرادوه منهم فهؤلاء العلماء سقطوا ضحايا في شبكاتهم يشاهدون الأفلام والمسلسلات في خلواتهم فينتهكون محارم الله ويتجاوزون الحدود فيستحقون العقاب الأليم من العليم القدير -سبحانه وتعالى- فيحبطون أعمالهم وأجورهم وأنهم لايشعرون فجاء في أخطر حديث روي عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «لَأَعْلَمَنَّ أَقْوَامًا مِنْ أُمَّتِي يَأْتُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِحَسَنَاتٍ أَمْثَالِ جِبَالِ تِهَامَةَ بَيْضَاءَ فَيَجْعَلُهَا اللَّهُ هَبَاءً مَنْثُورًا» قَالَ ثَوْبَانُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، صِفْهُمْ لَنَا وَجَلِّهِمْ، لَا نَكُونُ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَا نَعْلَمُ، قَالَ: «أَمَا إنَّهُمْ إِخْوَانُكُمْ وَمِنْ جِلْدَتِكُمْ، وَيَأْخُذُونَ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ كَمَا تَأْخُذُونَ، وَلَكِنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ إِذَا خَلَوْا بِمَحَارِمِ اللَّهِ انْتَهَكُوهَا».[3]
فإياك وإياك !أن تستخدم الشبكات لرؤية الأفلام الإباحية والمسلسلات الماجنة الخليعة؛كلا! وكلا !لا تستطيع أن تحجب عن الرب جل وعلا فهو معك في كل مكان وفي كل زمان،يعلم ما توسوس به نفسك كما يراقبك الملكان في كل لحظة بل ما تلفظ من قول وما تعمل من عمل الا لديك رقيب عتيد فاياك والنظر .
    لا أتجرؤ أن أقول إنه لا يجوز استخدام النت لأجل مقاصد دينية للتعليم والدراسة والدعوة والإرشاد بل يتطلب بنا الأمر أن نكثر استخدام الشبكات والمواقع كأكبر وسيلة لنشر الدين الحنيف ،وبث الوعي الإسلامي في نفوس المسلمين على نطاق واسع المدى،كما نستفيد منها في الأمور الدنيوية للبيع والشراء وحجز المقاعد وشراء التذاكر وما الى ذلك من الأمور التي تصلح لنا في دنيانا،فقم باستخدام تلك الشبكات حسب الضرورة وكن على حذر.
وأنهي هذا المقال بمثال يتجلى لك الأمر في استخدام تلك الشبكات  هب.أنك في طريقك الى المسجد وفي الطريق يوجد ممر وهناك عشش دعارة ونوافذ عديدة مطلة على الشارع توحي اليك الفتيات بغمزات وتسترعي انتباهك بنبرات،فأنت ما ذا تفعل في هذا الموقف الحرج؟طبعا أنك لا تلبي دعوتهن بل تكف بصرك وتصم أذنيك ولا تلتفت الى اليمين والشمال تستغفر وتمضي في الطريق الى المسجد بسرعة فائقة.
فهكذا يا صديقي المستخدم عندما تشغل النت والشبكات،تجد مواقع كثيرة مفتوحة أمامك تسترعي انتباهك للإستخدام،والمش  اهدة كما يوسوس لك الشيطان لتستلذ بالأفلام والمسلسلات،وقرا  ءة الكتب الماجنة  فما ذاعليك أن تفعل تذكر نعمة ربك عليك،وتفكر في الحديث المذكور الذي تقشعر منه الجلود،وخذ درسا من قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:* "*الحَلاَلُ بَيِّنٌ، وَالحَرَامُ بَيِّنٌ، وَبَيْنَهُمَا مُشَبَّهَاتٌ لاَ يَعْلَمُهَا كَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، فَمَنِ اتَّقَى المُشَبَّهَاتِ اسْتَبْرَأَ لِدِينِهِ وَعِرْضِهِ، وَمَنْ وَقَعَ فِي الشُّبُهَاتِ: كَرَاعٍ يَرْعَى حَوْلَ الحِمَى، يُوشِكُ أَنْ يُوَاقِعَهُ، أَلاَ وَإِنَّ لِكُلِّ مَلِكٍ حِمًى، أَلاَ إِنَّ حِمَى اللَّهِ فِي أَرْضِهِ مَحَارِمُهُ، أَلاَ وَإِنَّ فِي الجَسَدِ مُضْغَةً: إِذَا صَلَحَتْ صَلَحَ الجَسَدُ كُلُّهُ، وَإِذَا فَسَدَتْ فَسَدَ الجَسَدُ كُلُّهُ، أَلاَ وَهِيَ القَلْبُ"[4]فقم باصلاح القلب وداوم الإستغفار ولا تجب دعوة الشيطان فإنهاتتركك في مفازة عمياء حيث تندم ولكن لا ينفعك الندم.{ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وإسرافنا في أمرنا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين}.  

                                                أبويوسف يعقوب الأعظمي 
     باحث الدكتوراة في قسم اللغة العربية
           بجامعة الإنسانية بماليزيا 
عنوان البريد :ybazmi123@gmail.com                                



[1] أخرجه البخاري باب لاعيش الا عيش الآخرة برقم(6412)

[2] سورة الأعراف رقم الآية 179

[3] أخرجه ابن ماجه باب ذكر الذنوب برقم (4245)

[4] أخرجه البخاري باب فضل من استبرأ لدينه برقم(52)

----------

